# How is fishing in Vermillion and Rocky?



## Mortifero

Anyone been doing any good in either one? 

We are gettin some rain and it looks like both are up....rocky more then the V. Think either of them will be ok for trying out saturday morning?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## lunker23

I was at the Rock yesterday. Yes, the river is up, looks like chocolate milk and was running at approx 380 CFS. 
If we don't get any rain today, it should clear up and fish well.


----------



## SelfTaught

Def fish the Rock. It blew out more has better flows. Fishing has been very slow on the V. Once the rock comes down it'll
Be game on. Plus it's always better east.


----------



## laynhardwood

The v is perfect today and of course can't fish it.


----------



## laynhardwood

I have had some ridiculous days when the water is slowly rising and not getting dirty. Perfect conditions last two days but it's Christmas and no fishing for this guy.


----------



## 1MoreKast

I'm in the same predicament...so I'm going to both lol.


----------



## Mortifero

Appreciate the info, looks like no rain til Saturday night really so i guess rocky looks good then.


----------



## wannabflyguy

My buddy is at the rocky this morning. Talked with him at 9:00 and he had caught two by then on jig and maggots. Not for sure where he is at but I am guessing close to the mouth. Probably up around the marina. Good luck and let us know how you do. I live 2 1/2 hours away and won't be going after steel anytime soon enough so I am anxious to hear how everyone does.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

fished the vermilion today and yesterday from rt2 upto mill hollow with eggs from 8am-1230pm. didnt see or hear anything. this fall has been abysmal. Lots of people parked at each access point today. ( 9 cars parked north of rt2 ) and weekend warriors popping out of the wood work everywhere.


----------



## jmotyka50

I went to vermilion and worked between every one and got a nice little steelhead but yeah there were a lot of people coming and going


----------



## Rippin

fished the lower V today, plenty of fish there, three of us caught around 30, was at the Rock Thursday and had a decent day nothing crazy but theres fish there...


----------



## MadMax1

Hooked 8 in rocky today, all fresh from upper and lower main branch. They liked white streamers with yarn egg droppers under the indicator. Couple nice sizers in there!


----------



## lunker23

Should be awesome fishing today!


----------



## Narwhal

I wanted to try my new waders out today- may be a week or 2


----------



## SailorSteelie

Mortifero said:


> Anyone been doing any good in either one?
> 
> We are gettin some rain and it looks like both are up....rocky more then the V. Think either of them will be ok for trying out saturday morning?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Fishing today?


----------



## SailorSteelie

Rippin said:


> fished the lower V today, plenty of fish there, three of us caught around 30, was at the Rock Thursday and had a decent day nothing crazy but theres fish there...


Fishing today Rippin? V still looks dirty but flow is good. Specific conductance not good though.


----------



## SailorSteelie

laynhardwood said:


> The v is perfect today and of course can't fish it.


Planning on going out on the V today?


----------



## laynhardwood

It's not perfect today far from it


----------



## laynhardwood

Good luck tho as you can't catch em from the couch


----------



## Rayman

Boy was I pumped when I hooked into a fresh fish just before sunlight while night fishing with glow sticks. Then a few more fruitless hook ups here and there until 10 AM when I briefly fought another before the bobber sprang back towards my face. Yep I guess I'm wearing a SKUNK suit until tomorrow morning anyway. Shoot I was so pumped !!! Was the rocky good to anyone today??


----------



## SailorSteelie

Ray Man U were at rocky?


----------



## Rayman

SailorSteelie said:


> Ray Man U were at rocky?


Ya, mid river


----------



## jjshbetz11

Rayman said:


> Boy was I pumped when I hooked into a fresh fish just before sunlight while night fishing with glow sticks. Then a few more fruitless hook ups here and there until 10 AM when I briefly fought another before the bobber sprang back towards my face. Yep I guess I'm wearing a SKUNK suit until tomorrow morning anyway. Shoot I was so pumped !!! Was the rocky good to anyone today??



Lol, bobber in the face...done that a couple of times in front of people, embarrassing...


----------



## SailorSteelie

Thanks Rayman. V is still too cloudy.


----------



## SailorSteelie

Fished on the V this afternoon. No good Still too muddy I guess. Zero activity.


----------



## Mortifero

any updates on the V? thinkin about trying friday


----------



## SailorSteelie

Still frozen but I did see cars on vermilion rd at power lines


----------



## SelfTaught

Talked to a few guys today walking up out of the river. They said power lines had ice. Said lot of ice everywhere with some pockets of open water. Open water they did fish didn't produce any fish tho.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

ice and people all over. all the good spots are frozen small areas of open water have slush and ice flowing through them and either several people fishing them or a big pile of busted spawn sacs. good luck


----------



## SailorSteelie

Anyone fishing amongst the ice?


----------



## dairyfarmer

SailorSteelie said:


> Anyone fishing amongst the ice?


Ya would love some info also


----------



## SelfTaught

Fished today for an hour. Open water in places on the V. Fished one of my most productive spots as of late to no avail.. Water was still pretty stained, flow pretty heavy. threw big chartreuse steelhead sacs chartreuse jigs... Nothing. Water level is still up a bit than normal. had to walk through knee/thigh deep slush and break through ice walking just to get where I wanted to go. Spots that are normally ankle deep. This rain tonight isn't going to help any.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Rocky was crap. Lots of people on the open holes. Found only one small male, had to do alot of walking for it


----------



## SailorSteelie

Thanks 4 the info self taught. Will b a good 2 weeks now.


----------



## SailorSteelie

Self taught. Do u ice fish?


----------



## SelfTaught

Sailor, I do not ice fish yet. I would like to.. But I'm the only one in my close family/friends that fishes, have basically learned everything on my own or talking to ppl I meet while fishing. Having no one taught me safety on the ice and no one else that I fish with to go with on ice I've always just stayed away from it. But if you ever wanna go, shoot me a PM I'll tag along lol I'm 15min from Vermilion, 10min away from mill hollow.


----------



## SailorSteelie

Should be fishing fri sat sun next week on the ice.


----------



## FAB

Took a look at the V this morning and saw a surprising amount of open water, mostly in the center of the flow and about 20 to 30 feet wide. Next to the shores are all frozen out about 10 feet as is all slack water in long holes. Water is clear and flow is good. Should be some fish in there somewhere. Supposed to turn cold for prolonged time starting next week. Seems like this weekend is the time to hit it. Unfortunately I have commitments for the weekend. May get to it a couple days first of next week.


----------



## SailorSteelie

Fab where were u looking. 5 inches of ice. Ice fished last 3 days.


----------



## FAB

SailorSteelie said:


> Fab where were u looking. 5 inches of ice. Ice fished last 3 days.


Upstream from Mill Hollow about a mile or so. everything downstream is slower water and locked up. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## SailorSteelie

Self taught and Fab we hooked up with 9 and landed 6.


----------



## Rayman

SailorSteelie said:


> Self taught and Fab we hooked up with 9 and landed 6.
> View attachment 201534
> View attachment 201535
> View attachment 201536


Looks like you may have caught those ice fishing ?......... I had a good time on the rocky today. My friend did well to.


----------



## Lou K

Rayman said:


> Looks like you may have caught those ice fishing ?......... I had a good time on the rocky today. My friend did well to.


Yep, we got em thru the ice the past two mornings. Black jigs and orange road runners tipped with waxworms and maggots were best. 0 on salmon egg sacks. After today the ice won't be safe until if refreezes for an extended cold snap.


----------



## riverdoctor

Glad to see success through the ice but does anyone know how open the water is on the Vermillion for targeting them with a fly rod? I've been very out of the loop for a long time but hoping to get out with some down time I'll have in February. I just don't want to take a long drive to be greeted by ice.


----------



## redthirty

riverdoctor said:


> Glad to see success through the ice but does anyone know how open the water is on the Vermillion for targeting them with a fly rod? I've been very out of the loop for a long time but hoping to get out with some down time I'll have in February. I just don't want to take a long drive to be greeted by ice.


Ice on the pools still. As of yesterday evening. I'll take a look on my way home from work tonight.


----------



## FAB

redthirty said:


> Ice on the pools still. As of yesterday evening. I'll take a look on my way home from work tonight.


From the bridge on Rt. 6 downtown, the river is ice free, up just a tad and a little off color from last nights rain. Should not be any ice left anywhere on the river, however tonight it gets cold again and it will form all over.


----------

